# seattle are newcomer



## Herophantom (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey everyone,
I'm so glad I stumbled on this site the other night, it looks like it is exactly the resource I was looking for!

Basicly, I'm the same as a lot of the other "new guy" posts I've seen on here so far, I really have no idea how or where to start. I really really really don't want to join one of those strip mall places that have mostly 5 year old and bored housewifes. I am interested in serious schooling and training. There have been a few places around washington that I have looked at, but most don't feal right or are too far. I'm really hopeing there is someone that knows of a good place around seattle, or more acuratly, about 30 min south of seattle. Thnx for the help, hope I can find something in the next few months.


----------



## Blindside (Nov 13, 2009)

Herophantom said:


> I'm really hopeing there is someone that knows of a good place around seattle, or more acuratly, about 30 min south of seattle.



30 minutes south in what kind of traffic?  Some days you are lucky to get past Boeing field in that time frame.   So, Federal Wayish?

http://www.nwkali.com/

Edmonds Martial Arts Academy 
4221 NE 10th St.,  Renton, WA 98059   _Map_
425 430-4269 

http://www.kellyworden.com/


----------



## Herophantom (Nov 13, 2009)

maple valley to be exact, its near Kent. Anywhere within a 30-45 min drive would be ok, even an hour drive if the place is really good.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 13, 2009)

Blindside said:


> http://www.nwkali.com/



A good group teaching good stuff!



> http://www.kellyworden.com/



A well-known instructor who actually trains special forces (unlike most of those who say they do), but certainly idiosyncratic!


----------



## Steve (Nov 13, 2009)

Combat sport and fitness is an mma/Bjj school that is serious.  I don't know what kind of ma you're looking for but uf you want to get in shape and learn solid muay Thai, Bjj and mma, this school is a good fit.


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Nov 13, 2009)

Herophantom said:


> I really really really don't want to join one of those strip mall places that have mostly 5 year old and bored housewifes. I am interested in serious schooling and training.


 
And bored housewives aren't interested in serious training?

Be careful, one night a bored housewife might just punch your clock while sparring.


----------



## blindsage (Nov 13, 2009)

http://www.sifujuliowingchun.com/
Great Wing Chun kung fu teacher.


----------



## Herophantom (Nov 13, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> Combat sport and fitness is an mma/Bjj school that is serious.  I don't know what kind of ma you're looking for but uf you want to get in shape and learn solid muay Thai, Bjj and mma, this school is a good fit.



while getting into shape is going to be a nice result of any sort of MA training, that's not exactly my first priority.

As far as styles that im interested in, i havent really landed on any one that i should start with. The general idea for styles that i tend to gravitate toward would be one that priorities speed, agility and accuracy. If there are any legitimate MA styles that incorporate amounts of tumbling or acrobatics (no i don't want to be a ninja lol), i might be interested in that as well.

After looking over some of the beginners references that are posted here, jeet kun do (hope i spelled that right) sounds pretty interesting.

So far all the schools you guys have linked to look pretty good, and i'll be checking out most if not all of them, and i really appreciate the advice, thanks so much.


----------



## stickarts (Nov 14, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## yak sao (Nov 14, 2009)

www.wingtsjun.com

They have a school in the Seattle area.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 15, 2009)

First of all, welcome to MT! 

I am not familiar with the Seattle area, but I believe Shesulsa is in that area. If she doesn't see this thread you might want to shoot her a private message. I'm sure she would have some excellent recommendations for you.


----------

